# Party Tonight!



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Good luck! Can't wait to hear all about it!!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Lots of luck and have fun (and take lots of pictures!!)


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Good luck and have fun! Post pics when ya can!


----------



## Zeltino (Aug 7, 2006)

Frankie's Girl said:


> Lots of luck and have fun (and take lots of pictures!!)


OHH! YES! I must find my camera now! Bah so much to do left! And 2 hours till start. Isn't this always the way it is?! No matter how far in advance we plan, it always comes down to this!


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Good luck! I'm sure everything will be awesome and go as planned. Have a blast and definitely post some pics when you can!!!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

First party, how exciting! Have a blast. Can't wait to hear how it went.


----------



## Zeltino (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm so happy! It went off without a hitch. It was perfect and awesome . I'll post pics in the AM sometime .


----------



## NewbieHaunter (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh I cant wait to see your pics. Im hosting my first party this weekend if you have any tips Id love to hear them


----------



## kissy (Sep 23, 2009)

Can't wait to see pics!!! I'm sure you guys had a great time!


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

I hope everything went well for you let us know.


----------



## Zeltino (Aug 7, 2006)

Hey all,

Finally got my pictures uploaded! I'm looking for a place that I can get a free website so I can host my own haunt site. Does anyone know of a good, free, site? Let me know . Also, let me know what you think of the pics/party/decor!

Halloween Party 2009

I followed a How-To here on the forums for the PVC Candles. I REALLY like how they turned out.


----------



## Samhain.Voodoo (May 17, 2009)

Zeltino said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Finally got my pictures uploaded! I'm looking for a place that I can get a free website so I can host my own haunt site. Does anyone know of a good, free, site? Let me know . Also, let me know what you think of the pics/party/decor!
> 
> ...



I do angelfire....the url is a bit long but hey it's free and suits my needs. Just need to know some html to make it look really good. If you need any help let me know.


----------



## evilpotpourri (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh my goodness-your place looked great! Looks like everyone had a fantastic time-congrats! I have to know how you did the "person" wrapped like a mummy about 4 or 5 pictures in? Thats SPOOKY!!!!!


----------



## Zeltino (Aug 7, 2006)

evilpotpourri said:


> Oh my goodness-your place looked great! Looks like everyone had a fantastic time-congrats! I have to know how you did the "person" wrapped like a mummy about 4 or 5 pictures in? Thats SPOOKY!!!!!


I'm guessing your talking about the guy with the spider on top of him. I just bought a Blucky (You can get them pretty much anywhere), and a $2 bag of green spider web. Spread the web out a little bit, and wrapped him! I used tape to tape the webbing onto him on his back -where it's not visible - so that the web would stay on him more securely. Then I had a friend help me carry him in and placed him in the tub, with the big spider atop of him! .

And thank you . Took me about a week to get everything just how we wanted it .


----------



## evilpotpourri (Jul 13, 2008)

Zeltino said:


> I'm guessing your talking about the guy with the spider on top of him. I just bought a Blucky (You can get them pretty much anywhere), and a $2 bag of green spider web. Spread the web out a little bit, and wrapped him! I used tape to tape the webbing onto him on his back -where it's not visible - so that the web would stay on him more securely. Then I had a friend help me carry him in and placed him in the tub, with the big spider atop of him! .
> 
> And thank you . Took me about a week to get everything just how we wanted it .


No. If you click the link to your pics its the fourth picture. Looks like someone wrapped up mummy style is sitting in front of a door. With the red lighting its looks really creepy.


----------



## Samhain.Voodoo (May 17, 2009)

evilpotpourri said:


> No. If you click the link to your pics its the fourth picture. Looks like someone wrapped up mummy style is sitting in front of a door. With the red lighting its looks really creepy.


Oh I think that's the Spasm Animatronic that Spirit has. It shakes and is made to look like a mental patient. I kinda liked that till I saw how small it was in the store...a bit disappointing, but now I see it can be very creepy in the right light and setting. very nicely done


----------



## Zeltino (Aug 7, 2006)

Samhain.Voodoo said:


> Oh I think that's the Spasm Animatronic that Spirit has. It shakes and is made to look like a mental patient. I kinda liked that till I saw how small it was in the store...a bit disappointing, but now I see it can be very creepy in the right light and setting. very nicely done


Ohhh that guy! Yeah he's from Spirit. Bought him a couple years back after Halloween. Yes he's really cool .


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

So glad you guys had a good time. Your place looked great, good job on the PVC candles. Aren't Halloween parties GREAT???!!!


----------



## evilpotpourri (Jul 13, 2008)

Zeltino said:


> Ohhh that guy! Yeah he's from Spirit. Bought him a couple years back after Halloween. Yes he's really cool .


Yeah thats the one! I googled him. Thats a scarey prop especially the way you have him just crouched there on the floor. I love it!


----------



## Zeltino (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks for the comment on the PVC Candles - I thought they were awesome. A little sticky from the hot glue, but worked out well .

And yeah, that guy works great around corners. He growls when you walk past his motion sensor. He's really a cool prop. Unfortunately, I didn't really get to put up any of my custom stuff due to that all being for outside!

I decided to go ahead and create a website for my haunts/partys, and hopefully a couple how-to's. I'm using Wordpress with Photobucket. Check it out, please let me know what you think!


The Hauntary


----------



## Zeltino (Aug 7, 2006)

I uploaded the video I used for the game my guests played during the party. Check it out and let me know what you all think . Guests watched the video, and then the game was explained; 15 Classic/Modern Horror movie Props were scattered around the house. Guests received a piece of paper with the list of movies, and had to search for the correct prop to go with the movie. The winner (who correctly guessed 14 out of 15 movies), won a Sweeney Todd DVD . It was a lot of fun. 

I had "The Sixth Sense" as one of the movies. The prop associated with it was a Poison bottle - from when the woman in the movie was poisoning her daughter. Nobody ended up getting it, but a bunch of people wrote "The coldness in the bathroom". I had my AC turned on, and that is it's very first stop. The cold air ended up accumulating in the bathroom - making it super cold. I thought that was quite funny .

Anyways, I posted the video on my website; The Hauntary

Let me know what ya's think . First time video/audio editing too!


----------

